# Hang strut or ceiling plates?????



## PlumbusC37 (Oct 19, 2018)

We started the overhead layout for our water lines. The way the steel is set up is a nightmare for running hangers. Tryin to decide whether to hang a ton of unistrut between the beams or just screw ceiling plates into the ribs of the corrugated roof deck. HVAC is shooting 5/16 self tappers in it for their duct hangers so I don't think we would have any issues piercing the roof underlayment. We have to stay very high to not have conflicts with HVAC , electrical, and the fire suppression system. Either way is gonna suck , but ceiling plates would be much faster. What do you gents think? I've attracted a pic. Steel is staggered so we can't have straight runs as is.


Edit : sorry for the sideways pic


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I hate penetrating a roof system. also your not going to get as strong of a system using sheet metal screws in a roof deck compared to beam clamps.


----------



## PlumbusC37 (Oct 19, 2018)

GAN said:


> I hate penetrating a roof system. also your not going to get as strong of a system using sheet metal screws in a roof deck compared to beam clamps.




Yes I agree its not ideal and I dont really like to do it. I think we're gonna go the unistrut route. Clamp it to the beam with strut clamps spanning the whole bay and use spring nuts for my clevis hangers.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Beam clamps where you can and where you can't use a piece of 3/4" or 1" pipe and attach one side with a beam clamp to the beam. We used swivel hangers on the pipe, threaded rod and your choice of hanger.


----------



## PlumbusC37 (Oct 19, 2018)

Tango said:


> Beam clamps where you can and where you can't use a piece of 3/4" or 1" pipe and attach one side with a beam clamp to the beam. We used swivel hangers on the pipe, threaded rod and your choice of hanger.



Hahaha my foreman won't allow me to do that , we make fun of the spinkler fitters for hanging pipe from pipe. Like you said we're gonna run beam clamps wherever possible and then span the beams with unistrut. We are going to be the highest trade on site ( no pun intended) haha. Probably go with a set up like this but one piece of strut instead of two because I don't need all that.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

has way more load capacity than sheetmetal screws, if your inspector/engineer allows them may be a good option

http://www.buildex.ca/admin/pdf/201105310418Sammys-X-Press-Sell-Sheet.pdf


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

PlumbusC37 said:


> Hahaha my foreman won't allow me to do that , we make fun of the spinkler fitters for hanging pipe from pipe. Like you said we're gonna run beam clamps wherever possible and then span the beams with unistrut. We are going to be the highest trade on site ( no pun intended) haha. Probably go with a set up like this but one piece of strut instead of two because I don't need all that.


Based on the picture and there's nothing in the way one unistrut on top of the truss would of been sufficient.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Judging by the picture, NH is allowed above grade?
Why two 1/8th bends rather than a medium sweep 1/4 bend?


----------



## PlumbusC37 (Oct 19, 2018)

Plumbus said:


> Judging by the picture, NH is allowed above grade?
> Why two 1/8th bends rather than a medium sweep 1/4 bend?



Yes no hub allowed above ground. That pic was from an old job , just for reference. I asked for a short sweep and I got delivered two 1/8 bends.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Bayside500 said:


> SAMMY X-PRESS VERTICAL INSTALLATION - YouTube
> 
> has way more load capacity than sheetmetal screws, if your inspector/engineer allows them may be a good option
> 
> http://www.buildex.ca/admin/pdf/201105310418Sammys-X-Press-Sell-Sheet.pdf



Agree it is an approved system. Still I would not use it. If some thing causes a leak in the roof system, your penetration can be in the line of fire to blame.

Just because you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

GAN said:


> Agree it is an approved system. Still I would not use it. If some thing causes a leak in the roof system, your penetration can be in the line of fire to blame.
> 
> Just because you can doesn't mean you should.


Same here all plumbing contractors never allowed the roof deck to be pierced for that very reason of getting blamed for a roof leak.


----------



## PlumbusC37 (Oct 19, 2018)

Tango said:


> GAN said:
> 
> 
> > Agree it is an approved system. Still I would not use it. If some thing causes a leak in the roof system, your penetration can be in the line of fire to blame.
> ...




Yeah im not doing it. I'm hanging a ton of 
7 ft lengths of unistrut off of beam clamps. Im basically solo so its taking forever. The roof is pitched two ways, thank god for lasers. GC says I got 7 days to finish the rough 😂😂😂😂


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

PlumbusC37 said:


> Yeah im not doing it. I'm hanging a ton of
> 7 ft lengths of unistrut off of beam clamps. Im basically solo so its taking forever. The roof is pitched two ways, thank god for lasers. GC says I got 7 days to finish the rough 😂😂😂😂


Hustle hustle hustle lololololo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

PlumbusC37 said:


> Yeah im not doing it. I'm hanging a ton of
> 7 ft lengths of unistrut off of beam clamps. Im basically solo so its taking forever. The roof is pitched two ways, thank god for lasers. GC says I got 7 days to finish the rough 😂😂😂😂


It doesn't matter how you do it,if that job is like most of the commercial/industrial jobs I have been on the last few yrs,you will end up taking it back down anyways for some stupid reason:devil3:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

plumber.joe said:


> why cant you just use dropins or sammys? no concrete above?





Probably is concrete above but normal concrete is not water poof. If you put a hole in that steel and the concrete cracks where you put your hole, which it will, than it will leak through.


Mind you there is probably a rubber membrane and a bunch of other layers but this is a roof, don't pierce it if you can avoid it. Remember, don't stick your dick in crazy if you have other options.








.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Tango said:


> Based on the picture and there's nothing in the way one unistrut on top of the truss would of been sufficient.


Yup, that's what I'd do. One piece of strut on top of the trusses.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Sami , drop ins , wedge anchors by the the hundreds But hey if were getting paid by the hour then I guess we can do it what ever is slowest or boss decides . If its my job Im going with the sami in that video.


----------

